
Has anyone worked on a cannabis related idea? - talmr
I live in California where it is legal.  A lot of people here seem to enjoy it, and honestly from what I&#x27;ve read it seems like it is probably not as bad for health as alcohol or smoking.<p>All that aside, I&#x27;ve been getting comments like &quot;nobody is going to hire you in the future if you work on this&quot; or &quot;why would you want to build something for stoners&quot; which is kind of surprising.<p>Has anyone worked on a cannabis related app, such as weedmaps or others?  What was your experience like?
======
gwbas1c
> from what I've read it seems like

You're asking if a cannabis business is a good idea and you've never tried it?

Drop what you're doing right now, go to a pot shop, and get stoned. The
easiest way to start is with a 5mg edible, and then work your way up to 15mg.
If you can find the watermelon gummies that are pure sativa, it's a very
gentle product for beginners.

I've never worked in the industry, but what I can tell you is that someone
who's inauthentic won't go far. If you're worried about killing your career...
IMO, for every lameo who won't hire you, there's someone who will get excited
about you! Just don't act stoned during the interview.

